# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Ditar i dashur!

## Skerdi Sika

Ditar i dashur!

Sot u zgjova herët në mëngjez, për të arritur si rëndom vonë në punë. S'e di, më është bërë një si tipar dallues, konstantë e personalitetit tim - ajo që më bën ndryshe, ballkanas, që më dallon nga kolegët, më bën të veçantë. Origjinal. Se të gjithë duhet të jemi origjinalë këtyre ditëve, apo jo. Do të mund të vija me kohë përditë, por kjo s'do të ishte unë. S'do të ishte ndryshe. Çfarë s'bëjmë për të qenë paksa ndryshe!

Paradite. Takim me kolegët në një grup tjetër. S'njiheshim, punëdhënësi im është i madh. U njohtuam. Në rrethin e prezentimin, e patën vështirë ta shqiptojnë emrin tim. Sërish. I vetmi i huaj. Hm. U desh, mbase, patjetër që të komentohej kjo me zë të lartë; është fat që jam kam talent për gjuhë: nga dy stereotipet e të huajit (loserit dhe gringos tërheqës) arrij gjithnjë ta aktivoj këtë të dytin. Fat, vërtet. Fat që kam lëkurën e bardhë, fytyrën e hijshme, gjuhën e mprehtë. Se, i kam parë ata që dështojnë në këtë betejë të përditshme; i kam parë, ndonëse shtiresha që s'po i shoh - ashtu si shtiren refugjatët që s'i shohin kufomat e shtrira skajeve të rrugës. Mjafton me aq pak për t'u shënjestruar: një natë e pagjumë, mëngjes i keq, p.sh. nëse vjen me kohë. Nëse ke lëkurë të zezë. Dhe bam! -të shtrijnë edhe ty në skaj të rrugës... e ti zgërdhihesh si idioti i katundit, gjoja s'kupton që po të qëllojnë: bam! haha bam! bam! posi haha bam!

Ky vend ka aq shumë të huaj, aq shumë tipa ndryshe; e megjithatë e ka një normalitet aq kryeneç, një normë "vendase" të trashë, të lëbyrtë, që të mban se të mban jashtë, me çdo kusht e në çdo mënyrë: ti, që quhesh a dukesh ndryshe, do të ndjehesh patjetër ndryshe. Do të lozësh o loserin, o supersharmantin - mesatarja e artë, VIP-vendet më të sigurta në kabinën e evolucionit, janë të rezervuar enkas për vendasit, që fluturojnë në klasin e parë, i dashur: qeshu, qeshu idioti i katundit në klasin ekonomi, qeshu e përtypi kikirikët tu të  përditshëm, amen.

Nganjëherë të duket që ata kanë nevojë për ty. Sikur të mos ishin idiotët si ti në kabinën e ekonomisë, ata s'do të kënaqeshin tamam me fluturimin. S'do të ndjeheshin njësoj mirë, njësoj të përsosur, VIP-a.

Çfarë s'bëjnë njerëzit për të të mbajtur ndryshe - dhe ti loz lojën...

----------

